# Potions of Longevity



## Khaalis (Aug 3, 2004)

This is something that came about in a very old thread here discussing logevity and the old "potions of".  I am looking at again dusting them off and utilizing them but wanted to run them by people again to get a fresh perspective and opinions on them.


*Potion of Longevity (Minor):*  This potion dramatically slows the character's aging process. The character remains at the current age at which they imbibe this potion, for the next 1d12 years. The entire potion must be consumed to achieve the desired results. Each time one drinks a Potion of Longevity the imbiber must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10, +1 for each previous application of a _potion of longevity_). A failed saving throw results in the effect reversing all previous aging reductions, bringing the character suddenly to their normal physical age.
_Caster Level: 4th; Prerequisites: Brew Potion, slow, lesser restoration, 10 ranks of Craft (Alchemy); Market Price: 3,600gp_


*Potion of Longevity (Intermediate):* This potion dramatically slows the character's aging process. The character remains at the current age at which they imbibe this potion, for the next 3d12 years. The entire potion must be consumed to achieve the desired results. Each time one drinks a Potion of Longevity the imbiber must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10, +1 for each previous application of a _potion of longevity_). A failed saving throw results in the effect reversing all previous aging reductions, bringing the character suddenly to their normal physical age.
_Caster Level: 8th; Prerequisites: Brew Potion, slow, restoration, 14 ranks of Craft (Alchemy); Market Price: 10,800gp_


*Potion of Longevity (Major):* This potion dramatically slows the character's aging process. The character remains at the current age at which they imbibe this potion, for the next 6d12 years. The entire potion must be consumed to achieve the desired results. Each time one drinks a Potion of Longevity the imbiber must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10, +1 for each previous application of a _potion of longevity_). A failed saving throw results in the effect reversing all previous aging reductions, bringing the character suddenly to their normal physical age.
_Caster Level: 14th; Prerequisites: Brew Potion, slow, greater restoration, 18 ranks of Craft (Alchemy); Market Price: 28,400gp_


*Potion of Longevity (Master):* This potion dramatically slows the character's aging process. The character remains at the current age at which they imbibe this potion, for the next 10d12 years. The entire potion must be consumed to achieve the desired results. Each time one drinks a Potion of Longevity the imbiber must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 5, +1 for each previous application of a Potion of Longevity). A failed saving throw results in the effect reversing all previous aging reductions, bringing the character suddenly to their normal physical age.
_Caster Level: 18th; Prerequisites: Brew Potion, time stop, greater restoration, 22 ranks of Craft (Alchemy); Market Price: 85,200gp_


Thoughts or Comments?


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 3, 2004)

They definitely look a very nice addition to a RPG to me   

I cannot say whether the prices are appropriate, but since they give mostly off-adventure benefits (or possibly even don't really have any impact on the game), I don't think it's important to balance the prices very accurately. This is the sort of magic item that rich NPC would mostly look for


----------



## poilbrun (Aug 3, 2004)

Shouldn't the caster level be at least 5th, since Slow is a 3rd level spell?

Otherwise, I like the idea, but I think the cost is a bit low for the minor ones... I'd probably go for about 7500 gp per d12, double that for the lower fort save.

Consider them yoinked!


----------



## reanjr (Aug 3, 2004)

Khaalis said:
			
		

> *Potion of Longevity (Minor):*  This potion dramatically slows the character's aging process. The character remains at the current age at which they imbibe this potion, for the next 1d12 years. The entire potion must be consumed to achieve the desired results. Each time one drinks a Potion of Longevity the imbiber must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10, +1 for each previous application of a _potion of longevity_). A failed saving throw results in the effect reversing all previous aging reductions, bringing the character suddenly to their normal physical age.
> _Caster Level: 4th; Prerequisites: Brew Potion, slow, lesser restoration, 10 ranks of Craft (Alchemy); Market Price: 3,600gp_




While there is the chance of reversing all the old no-aging effects, I think it would work better to reduce their aging to like 10% or 1% of normal speed for a specified number of years.  This would be guarenteed to run out eventually, and you wouldn't need the effect to reverse old potions.  It also makes the potion as good for Elves as it is for Humans.  Elves would have to imbibe alot of the potions to extend their lifespan by 200%, which with the RAW, would almost certainly set off a reversal.


----------



## Khaalis (Aug 3, 2004)

poilbrun said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the caster level be at least 5th, since Slow is a 3rd level spell?
> Otherwise, I like the idea, but I think the cost is a bit low for the minor ones... I'd probably go for about 7500 gp per d12, double that for the lower fort save.
> Consider them yoinked!




Good catch on _slow_. This would make it PreReq 5th.  Another change I need to make is that these can no longer be considered Potions. As potions are only distilled 1st-3rd level spells. These have to be actually considered Wondrous Items just as an _Elixir of Love_.

As to cost the closest estimation using the pricing guide (SRD) is this.

Single use, Use-activated, Continuous = Spell level x caster level x 2,000gp x Modifier
With Modifiers:  Spell effect is in rounds = X4  and  No space limitation = x2

Thus Minor = (5th caster level * 3rd spell level * 2,000gp) = 30,000gp *8 = 240,000gp

Even if you quarter this due to not having a serious game impact like a haste item, etc. – its still 60,000gp.
Then compare this to other wondrous items such as a _tome of clear thought +1_ which is only 27,500gp.

If we go with the 7,500gp per d12 we are looking at the following, which breaks down at the highest level – becoming cheaper than the current price.
Minor = 7,500gp  (vs.3,600gp now)
Intermediate = 22,500gp  (vs.10,800gp now)
Major = 45,000gp  (vs.28,400gp now)
Master = 75,000gp  (vs.85,200gp now)

Not sure if this formula works that well. Others thoughts on pricing would be appreciated.




			
				reanjr said:
			
		

> While there is the chance of reversing all the old no-aging effects, I think it would work better to reduce their aging to like 10% or 1% of normal speed for a specified number of years.  This would be guarenteed to run out eventually, and you wouldn't need the effect to reverse old potions.  It also makes the potion as good for Elves as it is for Humans.  Elves would have to imbibe alot of the potions to extend their lifespan by 200%, which with the RAW, would almost certainly set off a reversal.




Hmm. Not sure how I feel about this one. Reducing aging by a percentage would be a lot of bookkeeping. Figuring out the percentage of a race’s maximum age and then aging by that amount I think is too cumbersome.

However, it could be worded in such a way as to say slow aging rates down.

“This elixir dramatically slows the character's aging process, making the imbiber age at a reduced rate of only one year for every *X* years that pass for a duration of *X* years, after which they return to their normal aging rate. The entire elixir must be consumed to achieve the desired results. Each time one drinks an elixir of longevity, the imbiber must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10, +1 for each previous application of an elixir of longevity). A failed saving throw results in the effect reversing, and the imbiber instantly ages X years. If this age gain places the imbiber over their maximum age rage, they die instantly.”

Where X = Used for the percentage strength of the elixir. For example X = 10 is aging one year for every 10.
This also makes the penalty much more severe and would aid to lower the cost to something more reasonable.

*Examples:*

*Elixir of Longevity (Minor):*  This elixir dramatically slows the character's aging process, making the imbiber age at a reduced rate of only one year for every 10 years that pass for a duration of 10 years, after which they return to their normal aging rate. The entire elixir must be consumed to achieve the desired results. Each time one drinks an elixir of longevity, the imbiber must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10, +1 for each previous application of an elixir of longevity). A failed saving throw results in the effect reversing, and the imbiber instantly ages 10 years. If this age gain places the imbiber over their maximum age rage, they die instantly.
_Caster Level: 5th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, slow, lesser restoration, 10 ranks of Craft (Alchemy); Market Price: 3,600gp_

*Elixir of Longevity (Intermediate):*  This elixir dramatically slows the character's aging process, making the imbiber age at a reduced rate of only one year for every 25 years that pass for a duration of 25 years, after which they return to their normal aging rate. The entire elixir must be consumed to achieve the desired results. Each time one drinks an elixir of longevity, the imbiber must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 15, +1 for each previous application of an elixir of longevity). A failed saving throw results in the effect reversing, and the imbiber instantly ages 25 years. If this age gain places the imbiber over their maximum age rage, they die instantly.
_Caster Level: 8th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, slow, restoration, 14 ranks of Craft (Alchemy); Market Price: 10,800gp_

*Elixir of Longevity (Major):* This elixir dramatically slows the character's aging process, making the imbiber age at a reduced rate of only one year for every 50 years that pass for a duration of 50 years, after which they return to their normal aging rate. The entire elixir must be consumed to achieve the desired results. Each time one drinks an elixir of longevity, the imbiber must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 20, +1 for each previous application of an elixir of longevity). A failed saving throw results in the effect reversing, and the imbiber instantly ages 50 years. If this age gain places the imbiber over their maximum age rage, they die instantly.
_Caster Level: 14th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, slow, greater restoration, 18 ranks of Craft (Alchemy); Market Price: 28,400gp_

*Elixir of Longevity (Master):* This elixir dramatically slows the character's aging process, making the imbiber age at a reduced rate of only one year for every 100 years that pass for a duration of 100 years, after which they return to their normal aging rate. The entire elixir must be consumed to achieve the desired results. Each time one drinks an elixir of longevity, the imbiber must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 25, +1 for each previous application of an elixir of longevity). A failed saving throw results in the effect reversing, and the imbiber instantly ages 100 years. If this age gain places the imbiber over their maximum age rage, they die instantly.
_Caster Level: 18th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, time stop, greater restoration, 22 ranks of Craft (Alchemy); Market Price: 85,200gp_


Thoughts & Comments?


----------



## reanjr (Aug 3, 2004)

poilbrun said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the caster level be at least 5th, since Slow is a 3rd level spell?
> 
> Otherwise, I like the idea, but I think the cost is a bit low for the minor ones... I'd probably go for about 7500 gp per d12, double that for the lower fort save.
> 
> Consider them yoinked!




Caster Level requirements are an error (as per Monte Cook) and should generally be ignored (as per my humble opinion).  The spell requirement is enough.


----------



## poilbrun (Aug 3, 2004)

I tend to agree that Caster Level is not useful for requirements, but it's sometimes useful to know the effects of a magic item, when that effect is based on the caster level (eg duration, area,...).

No disrespect intended to you, or Monte Cook!


----------



## dcollins (Aug 3, 2004)

poilbrun said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the caster level be at least 5th, since Slow is a 3rd level spell?




Not necessarily. As the DMG says, "prerequisites may effectively put a higher minimum on the creator's level", which is exactly what this would be. In fact, almost all the special potions in 3.0 had a lower "caster level" than the minimum needed to make them, just like this one.

The "is caster level a requirement?" issue is really a separate separate, and in fact exactly the reverse of this point. Nonetheless, the rules as designed do say that caster level is a minimum on the creator's level -- Monte Cook later admitted that that was how it was written in the 3.0 & 3.5 DMG. (3.5 errata did recently say to reverse this.)

www.superdan.net/dndfaq2.html


----------

